# Ipad 2 help



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey everyone, so I forgot my passcode on my Ipad and downloaded ITunes as instructed. Now, the Sync Bar when I got to the sync menu it's all greyed out.. that was a couple of hours ago. I shut down my computer to charge it and come back. I now cannot find the sync tab anywhere on the available options. My Ipad is five years old, so do you think that I should just bite the bullet and replace it?
Thanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 24, 2016)

You probably should replace it, I still own an ipad (just ipad, no numbers, no letters) and it basically doesn't work. If you don't want to, when connected to itunes, reset the device by holding the home + lock screen button. Then do a factory reset (sorry, it's the only way, you'll lose any pics)


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 25, 2016)

I would upgrade if you've been using it. 
I'm going to assume it's the 2nd Gen iPad. I don't think the latest iOS on it will support many applications. Like my old iPad 1st Gen , which runs iOS 5. 


Although, have you tried putting it on recovery mode by holding the home and power button while connected to iTunes?


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 25, 2016)

I've tried that but it still will not let me. So, It's back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 25, 2016)

Is your device Jailbroken?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes, replace it, but this time get a good Android or Windows tablet.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes, replace it, but this time get a good Android or Windows tablet.


with at least 8GB RAM, i7 processor and 2GB video card?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> with at least 8GB RAM, i7 processor and 2GB video card?


Yes, only the best!


----------



## Garg (Jan 21, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> with at least 8GB RAM, i7 processor and 2GB video card?


you have an i7 and 8gb and you settle with a 2gb video card? idk but i prefer an i5 with 16gb, a user is more than likely gonna use the more ram than a better cpu


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

Just use your password and you'll get through perfectly


----------



## Generic Fox (Feb 7, 2017)

Install gentoo


----------

